# Wingfoot Lake



## Crappie Slayer (Feb 3, 2008)

I have been fishing Wingfoot over the last 2 months. Plenty of gills, perch and crappie. Unfortunately all of the Crappie 200 or so caught have been between 6-8 inches. They all went back in hopes that they will get bigger by next year. The gills and redear are big and fat and are plentiful. we have caught anywhere between 75-120 panfish a trip. we always end up throwing them back in but before it gets to hot we will keep one good batch. We have also been getting into the bass and for anyone looking to land fish in the 4-6#range this is the place to do it. My friend and I have landed over 12 fish (all released) all in the above range over the last 2 trips. We have lost about the same as a 4 and 6# pound line were not enough to bring them in. Could be I really never fished much for bass and was unaware of the difficulty bringing those big guys and gals in but my friend turned me on and I now look forward to our bass trips although I still spend 1/2 of the day panfishing. The park is still not open but I promised John Copeland I would make this post. Many of you know that he lost his mom and dad last year. He is trying to set up his boat rentals ($20) and get his business going. He also rents motors but I'm not sure about batteries John is a little different but he is a good guy when you get to know him and he can trust you. Dont trash his boats or he will let you have it (just like his mom and dad) I call him the night before and he alolows us to get out early prior to him arriving. He does have live bait, but I only use the plastics as they seem to do better at Wingfoot. There is plenty of activity around the old park as the state prepares to open but I heard it may be July before that happens. If your going for the bass try a 6" purple or red plastic worm hooked on a jig head. Fish anywhere near the islands and cast to shore and wait. They will come. I hope to that you throw the bass back in so everyone has a chance to enjoy. I have heard that some have walked in the back road and went in illegally and taken out some of the bass. Thats to bad as Wingfoot has some big ones. I hope you all enjoy. If you see 2 guys with one wearing a Navy retired hat, that me. Good fishing to all.


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks CS. I grew up in that area fishing and hope that everyone takes care of it too. I hope the trash doesn't get as bad as Mogadore and that maybe the ODNR will try to stock some saugeye. It would be a great park to fish if they do it right. Great post and thanks for catching and releasing the big ones.


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

So, I'm confused. Is the lake open to fishing? Or do you have special access?


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

The special access is simply Copelands. Rent his boat for 20 bucks or drop your own in for 10. No ramp though! The fishing is great and the bass are easy to catch. I hope to that people let them go. I see guys taking stringers of bass out of there and if it keeps happening the lake will be fished out in no time. I agree, it would be a great place to stock walleye or saugeye but I hear only catfish will be stocked.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

There were Walleye in there years ago. It used to one of my Dad's favorite Walleye lakes.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

One of mine too!(favorite walleye lakes). But, with no size lmit, and a lot of local property owners trolling the lake Every evening it wasn't iced over, the walleye simply didn't have a chance to get much size on them. They were taking them out as fast as GTR and GH&F Club could stock them. I did manage a 5#er once. (The park manager tried to get me to "donate" it to the kid's fishing pond!)


----------



## DVue (Jun 1, 2010)

would you happen to have the number and location to John Copeland's boat rentals? I would love to get out there and try for some bass!


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

DVue said:


> would you happen to have the number and location to John Copeland's boat rentals? I would love to get out there and try for some bass!


I went there today and killed it. I brought home my limit of 5#ers.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

legendaryyaj said:


> I went there today and killed it. I brought home my limit of 5#ers.


V-man - post some pics yo!


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Is this electric only?


----------



## Crappie Slayer (Feb 3, 2008)

All

John opens at 8a during the week and at 7a on the weekends. I'm not sure about the motor limits but most folks I see are going electric. You may contact John at 330-338-5056 but dont try a restricted number or you will be blocked. Good Fishing

Crappie Slayer


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I was out there yesterday and saw some bouy's by the new ramp indicating a 10 horse limit. Another interesting note: there are a line of bouy's cutting off about a quarter of the lake. They start at the east side of the hanger and go towards old Jindra's Landing cutting off most of that bay and all of the stumps. Anyone know why?


----------



## cpvwj (Sep 26, 2008)

The guy is probably getting swarmed with phone calls, he's probably gonna change his number soon.....


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

The bouy's that divide the lake are the markers that show where I can fish, and where the rest of you can fish.













No Tresspassing, big brother is watching!


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

joerugz said:


> I was out there yesterday and saw some bouy's by the new ramp indicating a 10 horse limit. Another interesting note: there are a line of bouy's cutting off about a quarter of the lake. They start at the east side of the hanger and go towards old Jindra's Landing cutting off most of that bay and all of the stumps. Anyone know why?


Isn't that the area that was dredged to pull out the lead shot from the shotgun range at the Fishing & Hunting Club? If so maybe it has to "settle" for a while...?

Bob


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

The dredging was done way back in that bay against the shore. I've fished the stumps during the dredging and never had any thing stur up. I think it's because that shore is private land. That's the only thing I can guess.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Those buoys prob. define the edge of public water. That is part of the area Goodyear kept near the blimp hanger and was dredged and used for some sort of "top secret deep water" sonar testing they did when there was a Goodyear Aerospace Co. I assume it was in Goodyear's "best interest" to retain that small piece of the lake?! Maybe the DNR can furnish a better answer if they "ever open"!!


----------



## WillyDub (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm heading out tomorrow to see things for myself, has anyone been out there recently?

Are there any Topo maps i could take a look at?

Thanks!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Anyone know when they do plan on opening?


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Tokugawa said:


> V-man - post some pics yo!


As requested!


----------

